
Ask HN: Want to learn enough docker so I can get my job done - dprophecyguy
Hey everyone, I am junior developer from India. I am working on a project where backend comprises of a Loopback(Node) application and front end is an Angular SPA.
Right now I have put my angular app on S3 bucket and want to put my backend in a docker and then deploy it to AWS EC2.
Only problem is I don&#x27;t know how to use docker. 
If any of you guys can help me with in learning not the full fledged docker but just enough that make sense to put it into AWS that would be fine. 
Any kind of help would be appreciated.
======
barnstorm
Install docker on your Dev box. Then do this:
[https://nodejs.org/en/docs/guides/nodejs-docker-
webapp/](https://nodejs.org/en/docs/guides/nodejs-docker-webapp/)

